

Berlin Hopes Growing Tech Community Will Lift City’s Economy - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/17/world/europe/berlins-tech-scene-offers-hope-to-economy.html?hpw

======
buff-a
Lets hope none of them create a device with four rounded corners, and common
design principles like equidistant spacing.

